# I Going To Say Some Scary Shit - SJWs, Hipster Turds, Seekers Of Safe Spaces...NSFY



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

What is a post SHTF/WORL world going to look like?

If we get really lucky, it is going to look like 95% of the current population is dead. I figure there may be some tribes in Africa, and South America who don't really notice much of a difference because they avoid the modern tool using ape as much as possible anyway. But, they are stone age people who have lived as stone age people since...well...the stone age, so they know how to survive in their particular areas and with decreased competition from the cities, they will probably thrive. Good for them. They won't be showing up on my doorstep...so...meh. Do your thing dood with the bone in your nose and the wicker thing on your weenie. MPTY.

But what is the so called modern world going to look like when it ain't so freakin modern anymore? If you accept the fact that the best we can hope for now is a Dystopian Equilibrium where the good guys manage to keep the bad guys at bay despite the best efforts of the _#ThisOrThatCauseWhinyPussies_ and the media...then the post SHTF/WORL is going to be a shit show for a while, until enough people die off and those of us who have been getting our shit together for a good long time pop out to see what's what.

I fully expect, at this point, we will have to eliminate any scumbags that have managed to stick around...and it will have to be a unilateral decision to act in a decisive manner and eliminate them as potential threats. In my small town...we don't have a gang problem. In fact, the last time anyone with "gang" stink on them showed up, some good ranch boys ran 'em off pretty quickly.

Note: _I don't want to hear shit about the Constitution because it will be irrelevant at this point. All the Constitution does for the citizen is to enumerate our rights as being given by the Creator. It does not grant any rights. They are self evident, so your Constitution will be that which you are able to enforce on your own. You will be truly sovereign unto yourself for as long as you can assert your dominance from the muzzle of your rifle to anyone who would seek to exert theirs over you._

Some people, I have noticed, claim we will "go back to the stone age". Yeah...but no. We have too much shit in our brains to go back to knapping flint to make spear points. Anyone who has any brain cells has already stocked up on powder, primers, loading presses, projectiles, in addition to all the ammo they should have stocked up already. If you're using a sharp stick...you screwed up already.

We will be living in conditions very much like the early 1900s. Not everywhere will have power, not everywhere will have X, Y, or Z modern convenience...but a lot of people who have prepared will have it. I live in Arizona. What is free here? THE SUN. My wife and I built a 6400 square foot house with a pole barn, horse barn, and it is on 100 acres of surplus government land that is miles outside of our small town in the desert with surplus government leftovers on it (that will be very handy)...and can you guess what is on every square foot of roof top? Solar panels. Some folks will have power. Some will not. Some will have adapted and some will be SOL.

The cities will be the epicenters of the shit show. The cities will be hell. People will die en mass, either in situ, trying to escape, or they will be dug out by the gangs and the thugs, and then they will be killed or die of starvation, predation, STDs (because men as well as women will be raped and murdered by every sick #### who has managed to be sick, and twisted enough to turn predator on day one). Some will be slaves in a new economy that won't last long because in short order the food and water will be gone, then the turds from the cities will try to venture out...and they will be killed in exponentially higher numbers as they get to the suburbs where people have held on a bit longer, but soon enough they will be preying on one another...and the concentric circle of death will increase like ripples until finally...only a very few will remain. Those that leak through to the smaller towns where more self reliant people live will either have a skill that is useful (doctors, dentists, people with true skill with their hands)...and they may be accepted into smaller concentrations of decent folks who have managed to assemble some sort of order. Then again, maybe not, and they will be killed too.

Here in Arizona..the desert will kill a BUNCH within a very short time especially if the SHTF between June and August. Our former home was in north Scottsdale in a gated community filled with other doctors and lawyers, and car dealership owners, and other general pains in the ass. We bought our home there as a foreclosure during the bubble and sold it to buy and build our new home when the market bounced back. It was temporary...but what I learned was all of those people would be out of food and out of luck within a week.

Yeah...it's ugly, _but it's reality_.

So, let's assume you have put up food for whatever amount of time you plan to bug in. Let's assume you have guns, ammo, and other necessities...and hopefully you have done that one thing that the extreme vast majority of gun owners don't do...let's pretend you have actually sought out training, and practiced those skills, and are actually capable of defending yourself and have taken a realistic, common sense approach to hardening your home so it too is defensible. Let's pretend all of that has happened...and you have bugged in, and X-amount of time has elapsed, whatever time you have decided to wait it out before you take a looksy peeksy to see how things are within x-miles of your home. How do you interact with someone whom you don't know?

HOPEFULLY...you saw them long before they saw you (remember back to an earlier post I made about that) and not being surprised.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...y-ways-you-can-die-if-shtf-3.html#post1817361 * Post # 22*

Do you accept the new reality in which you live and "judge a book by its cover" and eliminate that threat without preamble or hesitation? Let's face it, if they look like a gang banger, or a 3-piece patch wearing "member of a club of motorcycle enthusiasts who benevolently donate toys when they're not slinging meth and machineguns", or "urban youths" or "skinheads"....or whatever color or stripe of scumbag...you need to realize that they are NOT a harmless presence in your area.

Is that murder, or is it "threat management"? Remember what I said about the Constitution only being that which you can enforce from your muzzle to the distance you can hit the target? There is no rule of law, and your family is your number one concern, 911 isn't working, and Judge Judy is NOT sitting on a bench somewhere to mediate for you.

I can almost hear the snowflakes melting and the man buns unraveling, and the SJWs heads assploding as I type this.

Hard decisions will need to be made, and they will not need to be made after it happens. They will need to be made_ now_.

I was having this discussion among a group of similar minded people that I know. They are all either competitive shooters, or hunters, or people whom I have trained in defensive shooting since I retired...and as I spoke, I could see the many light bulbs going off. You see...as a man who stood for law and order, and service for 30 years, I lived and worked in the real world and I dealt with the absolute worst of tool using apes, and one thing I learned...the capacity for human predation and evil knows no bounds when NOT bound by a functioning social contract and law.

You need to be prepared to stop that evil wherever you find it. You better have prepared yourself emotionally, skillfully, and morally to make that decision.

If the S ever HTF...then your only concern is the survival of yourself and your family. There is no greater "moral" imperative in play at that time. You are not a predator, but you are merely the grizzly bear protecting your cubs. Will you rape, steal, torture, burn, and pillage? If your moral sense is NO, but you will do whatever you must in order to _defend against those who would_...then, good. But realize...there will be those who will do all of those things and it might be the insurance salesman from down the street, or the milquetoast guy who sold you coffee in the morning...they may be the ones who do, and you need to come to grips with it. Evil exists.

I tell my sons, who are both cops now too, when they give me shit about being the old man....I remind them that every scar on my body, every wrinkle, and every gray hair was earned because I survived for three decades in a job where men tend to die young. I tell them that yes...I am old now, and I am decidedly not "tactical" and I have no plans to kick down any more dope house doors, and I won't go looking for a fight...but if the fight comes then they will believe there are ten of me and I will pick my teeth with the bones of the bad guys. You need to make that same decision, get the training, and become "ten of you".


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I believe I responded to one of your posts, please do not take offense. I only meant in general terms that where we are headed is a bad way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This "end of the world" stuff has been beaten to death repeatedly since the late 1990's and the Y2K scare. 

I am very skeptical of it ever happening.

Well, maybe if you lived in Zimbabwe. 

I ain't worried.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This "end of the world" stuff has been beaten to death repeatedly since the late 1990's and the Y2K scare.
> 
> I am very skeptical of it ever happening.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are somewhere between Ken S and RPD.

Using the Bible as a source, . . . we could be as little as 4 years or so from seeing over 1/2 of the world population dead, a one world ruler, and chaos ruling most of what is left.

OTOH, . . . at 73, . . . I am not as sure now as I once was that it will happen in MY lifetime.

Will it happen? Take a look at the moon, . . . look at the craters in it, . . . and remember that a "space rock" made every one of those. Should one of those big space rocks miss the moon and land on Terra Firma, . . . all kinds of nasty things will happen, . . . and that is only one way it could come to pass.

The Butt-a-hollas in Iran could get their bomb and just decide to become a world wide suicide bomber, . . . with enough resultant nuclear death and destruction to kill even the scorpions under the rocks out by Tucson.

But RPD used the correct phraseology in his last line "I ain't worried." I'm not either, . . . if it happens, I'll survive until the Lord sends the band of angels for me, . . . and if not, . . . He'll send them for me some day anyway.

For me it is Win-Win.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The end of the world happens for tens of thousands of people around the globe each day.

I might die tonight in my sleep, or next week in a car wreck, or ten years from now of natural causes.

When God calls me home, is up to Him.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> But RPD used the correct phraseology in his last line "I ain't worried." I'm not either, . . . if it happens, I'll survive until the Lord sends the band of angels for me, . . . and if not, . . . He'll send them for me some day anyway.
> 
> For me it is Win-Win.
> 
> ...


Roger that. :vs_closedeyes:

If it happens then it happens. If it don't, well I have plans. If it does then I'll either stay and fight or He'll take me home. Either way, I'm good. God's plan is in place and what will be will be.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Geez when your times up there is nothing you can do about it. Sugar coat it however you need so you feel better. Accept the fact and get over it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm going to kick, scream, and dig in my heels and nails the whole way.
Won't do a bit of good.
But it's better than NO plan.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I ain't worried.


Neither am I. I think about places and events like Thermopylae, The Alamo and 'Black Hawk Down.' There are men left in the world, and I find them to be good mentors for the decisions I make.

Oh, I might fail in my attempts to live out my religion, and that is God's choice, as well. We all believe in the concept of 'Molon Labe.' Just remember, the wives and mothers of those same Spartans told them this as they went out to face oppression. "With your shield or on it."

Now, I'm a hypochondriac, a sore throat bothers me. But a despot? Hardly, that's something I can fix myself...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The end of the world happens for tens of thousands of people around the globe each day.
> 
> I might die tonight in my sleep, or next week in a car wreck, or ten years from now of natural causes.
> 
> When God calls me home, is up to Him.


Good morning @rice paddy daddy If you're reading this, the Lord has given you another day. Deo Gratias. I hope it's a good one! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This planet is going to do what it's going to do, man is going to do what he is going to do. Of the two, I am betting on mans nature to kill himself long before this rocks expiration date. I long ago reconciled my death so I worry about neither. If it's some cosmic blast from the solar system that does this rock in, then I hope I have a good seat for the show. If it be a man made ending, I prepare as best I can to meet the threat while living my life to the fullest. I am prepared for death either way, I can't do nothing about space rocks and galactic rays of doom from deep space, but I can sure as hell make man pay a price for my life. 

What the hell, I woke up this morning and put two feet on the ground. It's a good day so far.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Good morning @rice paddy daddy If you're reading this, the Lord has given you another day. Deo Gratias. I hope it's a good one! :tango_face_smile:


Long ago and far away, on a particularly bad night in a land of bad nights, I begged God to let me see one more sun rise.
He has fulfilled my wildest dreams.
Thank you, Lord Jesus.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I will survive mans threat as best as I can. I have people in my life I need to protect.. God forbid someone crosses them in any way.
Getting mad is an understatement.
ANd this forum and books I read are giving me real insight.
Soon, I will take a survival course, hunt more and fish more... among other things.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

I think the most likely EOTW will actually be localized urban events (riots). I don't believe in the probability of some world ending event...but I _allow for the possibility_.

Of course, there is also the possibility of a dirty bomb, or coordinated terrorist event that triggers urban areas into chaos...likely? Maybe not, but _possible_? Sure, and a little higher on the scale of possibility than an EOTWAKI event.

As for an EOTWAKI thing...if something were to happen...and again, I don't believe in the probability...but _allow for the possibility_, I think the most likely thing would be a pandemic. We haven't had us a good plague in a while. AIDS was supposed to be a good one, but Big Pharma found a way to make money off it, so they developed a "cocktail".

I tend to believe in the axiom of "prepare for the worst, hope for the best, and when/if something happens...at least you'll be ready".

Honestly, in Arizona...our biggest "natural disaster" is June thru August. Power outages here kill people who are ill-prepared. The heat kills if you don't know how to deal with it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I do think that some really bad stuff can happen, and there can be an End Of The World scenario. How? There are a few ways for that to happen, primarily a sneak attack by Russia and China. Atomic bombs would wipe out cities, and should they are ever used; it doesn't matter how I feel about it, that is going to be awful event.

If it does happen:
1.I will assume and presume that anyone that I encounter is an Hannibal, and I will put my gun on them. So, they better be good, and they better get a clue, because they will be an inch away from the graveyard.
2.I will assume that they have partners, so what little conversing there is, will be tense, and meaningful. Now that is something that modern clowns, have no experience with, a man who means business.
3.Ha, ha, ha, in some ways they will make my job easy; because I will light them up, and most people treat life, as if there is nothing more dangerous out there, than they are. But I am, so what do you think of my plan?


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 81317
> 
> I do think that some really bad stuff can happen, and there can be an End Of The World scenario. How? There are a few ways for that to happen, primarily a sneak attack by Russia and China. Atomic bombs would wipe out cities, and should they are ever used; it doesn't matter how I feel about it, that is going to be awful event.
> 
> ...


I think that people will generally default to the worst level of behavior. If history is any guide, and it always is, people will rob, rape, steal, and victimize any easy marks they can find.

I never underestimate the ability of the tool using ape to engage in mischief. I dealt with the worst of the worst for three decades. I am still on the top side of the grass where a number of them are not. I expect that reality will continue. Even the worst of them, while violent and predatory, were not trained...and they were not fighters...this is another reality that I expect to continue.

I will be as peaceful as the current, or future world will allow me to be...but if my Spidey Sense gives me any indication of mischief or shenanigans being afoot...I will eliminate the ability of whomever I am facing to engage in them. Feel free to interpret however you would like.

If something _does_ happen...and in the unlikely event that my home is stumbled upon and attacked...I will put the decapitated heads of the attackers on the fence posts around my property as a warning to any would would try to follow.

I am not big on subtlety...I am big on clear, concise, no nonsense communications. As the French Foreign Legion used to do in Korea...stack bodies of the dead gooks and roll their heads down the hills. Their hills were attacked much less frequently than other allied positions.

Funny how that works.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I think that people will generally default to the worst level of behavior. If history is any guide, and it always is, people will rob, rape, steal, and victimize any easy marks they can find.
> 
> *MM357:*
> *Yes they will, rob and kill, and they will revert to the rules of the jungle, in no time. I have had people think that I was an easy mark, which means that they blew a lot of red lights. When they got to the part where the deal gets closed--it was never pretty, and that is OK--I did not hunt them, they hunted me.
> ...


*This thread "harshed my mello", so I ran to Miranda Lambert, over on YouTube; so my mellow is back now. BTW: some people think that I am a fraud, and that I talk a tough fight. I assure everyone here, that I am not a fraud, and I fight just like I write.*:vs_cool:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Like all of you, I have defensive firearms and I know how to use them. I think in the end I'll be a reluctant warrior.

I understand defense, and I would protect my wife and our friends. But as I stated, I saw vets at the hospital who had not made peace with themselves since WWII.

The only reason I took a stance was being haunted by the discussion of the "III" decals I had been seeing on trucks. Then I found out that in our wars, only three percent of the men did any fighting. If my wife and I were separated somehow during a riot, I would hope some dedicated man would protect her as I would protect his wife. My wife has a CCW permit and I gave her my SW 360PD, but she got into the sport late. And being a teacher, she's been taught to save kids, not blow holes in them. That reluctance might freeze her long enough to get her killed.

During the first East Towne Mall shooting, I was the only one left standing in the food court after everyone ran. I did not hear any report, so I didn't know which way the shooter was headed. But I had to cross the wide promenade between the food court and B&N to reach my wife. Had I seen the shooter I fear it would have been him or my wife. Those are the types of "Lady or the Tiger" decisions that are hard to make. No matter what, blood will be spilled.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 7, 2018)

My EOTW scenario consists of the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse, war, famine, pestilence and Mr666.

My strategy, if I have one is stealth. All 4 threats can be treated by hiding away. My favourite idea for bugging out is in a cave, overlooking the sea, next to a river mouth. If there are no caves, I will dig one into the sand dunes on the sea shore, in less than one day. Then I can live off fishing, mollusks, snakes and all the baked beans and rice which I stashed away in my rental car, which now sits at the bottom of the ocean. I would camouflage the cave entrance to make it invisible. I chose the sea shore because nobody owns it except the government, and they don't care. I would be careful to confine smoke to my cave, cook only at night, with a fire in a hole, invisible from above and from the ocean. I plan to kill nobody, and bother nobody for the 3.5-7 years of Mr666's reign.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wingnut said:


> My EOTW scenario consists of the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse, war, famine, pestilence and Mr666.
> 
> My strategy, if I have one is stealth. All 4 threats can be treated by hiding away. My favourite idea for bugging out is in a cave, overlooking the sea, next to a river mouth. If there are no caves, I will dig one into the sand dunes on the sea shore, in less than one day. Then I can live off fishing, mollusks, snakes and all the baked beans and rice which I stashed away in my rental car, which now sits at the bottom of the ocean. I would camouflage the cave entrance to make it invisible. I chose the sea shore because nobody owns it except the government, and they don't care. I would be careful to confine smoke to my cave, cook only at night, with a fire in a hole, invisible from above and from the ocean. I plan to kill nobody, and bother nobody for the 3.5-7 years of Mr666's reign.


Absolutely genius, huh? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> *This thread "harshed my mello", so I ran to Miranda Lambert, over on YouTube; so my mellow is back now. BTW: some people think that I am a fraud, and that I talk a tough fight. I assure everyone here, that I am not a fraud, and I fight just like I write.*:vs_cool:


I am not much of a Walking Dead fan...but my second Masters is in History. I wrote my thesis on the history of shifting ethics in time of war and conflict. My first masters is in Forensic Anthropology.

BUT...I got my_ PHd_ on Gangs-Narcotics and SWAT.

As an aside...the thing to remember about so-called martial artists (regardless of the popular martial art of the day they study in the hobby and "bro dojo")...is that they still have rules. MMA has a whole list of rules that are designed to keep the sport "safe" or _safer_. Wrestling has rules. Boxing has rules. Chop Sockee and Krav Magoo have rules.

For example...that MMA dood you wrestled. I am betting that locking his wrist and ripping his elbow _toward you_ in a flexor hyper-extension (dislocation with shredded tendons) would never cross his mind _or yours_ as something you would do......because of the "rules". On the street, as a cop or as a defensive minded citizen...the rule is "there ain't no rules". My rule (if there was a rule) was, and always will be..."A hand on ME will cost YOU a broken bone right now". I am too damned old for fussin and fightin and prolonged fisticuffs with some chud who makes the bad choice to try this old man on as a victim. Especially since I have retired and no longer get paid to wrangle retards, adult for those who can't adult for themselves, run to the sound of gunfire, and mind other people's business...I assiduously avoid trouble and conflict and I conduct myself with unfailing good manners and politeness...until I am no longer allowed to by the bad actions of another person(s). BUT...now, I am bound by even fewer rules and by ZERO departmental policy regarding the use of force. I am only bound by the constraints of one question: Am I in _immediate and otherwise unavoidable danger of death or grave bodily harm?_ If the answer to that question is YES...then "there ain't no ****in rules" that will constrain me from going completely Machiavellian on someone who threatens to "harsh my mellow".

Remember what Machiavelli said in "The Prince": I_f you force me to do violence, I shall hurt you so badly and so severely the thought of revenge shall never cross your mind_.

Granted...visually and physically...I am not a first choice in victim selection. I am nearly 6'5" and weigh in at 280lbs. I am little softer in the belly than I once was...but the scars and the gray hair send a clear message to most of these chuds that I am not on their list of people to **** with.

My wife is a senior attending trauma surgeon at a Level 1 trauma center. She is second in position to the Chief Of Emergency Services. Last year a contract ER doctor (_barely_ a surgeon) who is from a turd world shithole country, and who happens to be a member of the "religion of peace" was showing her complete disrespect and ignoring her orders. I just happened to be at the hospital and was taking her to lunch and he followed her out of the ER into the physician's parking lot, raising his voice to her, pointing his finger at her, and cussing up a storm.

Now...my wife and I have a rule (hers)...that I am not allowed to intervene as long as it is _verbal_ only, but if I think it is about to turn physical then it is playtime for the coyote.

I got out of my truck and walked over and said "Hi Honey, ready to go?".

"In a minute"

She then turned to the shithead who was running his cock holster and told him "Doctor, I have said all I am going to say. You either go back inside, follow my orders as written, or don't. the choice is yours. When I get back, if you have disregarded my orders, then you will be grossly insubordinate, and you will be terminated without further warning or discussion".

He called her the C-Word and looked like he was going to hit her.

When he drew his right hand back, he found his hand wrapped inside of my giant wookiee sized mitt and his wrist being bent back at an angle that God never designed it to bend...and I simply said "Doctor, you heard my wife. In about one quarter turn you will actually hear the tendons in your wrist start to pop. In half a turn, they will give way completely and no amount of orthopedic surgery will repair them. When I let you go, walk away".

"I will not abase myself in front of a woman!"

He cried like a little girl when I got another 1/8 of a turn on his wrist.

Oddly enough...after that day...he never disrespected my wife again. _There ain't no rules_.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I will put the decapitated heads of the attackers on the fence posts around my property as a warning to any would would try to follow.


May I suggest you see our man @Slippy . He has a product available that may interest you. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> _There ain't no ****in rules_.


I love rules! :devil:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ken S LaTrans said:


> I am not much of a Walking Dead fan...but my second Masters is in History. I wrote my thesis on the history of shifting ethics in time of war and conflict. My first masters is in Forensic Anthropology.
> 
> BUT...I got my_ PHd_ on Gangs-Narcotics and SWAT.
> 
> ...


OK... first, I knew that I would need to go to my safe place, when I started reading your post; so I put on Shania Twain. God Almighty, she is fantastic.
In response to some of your points:

1. There ain't no rules in street frighting, and a person can get killed out there. A smart person knows that, but some of the ones who have died along the way, did not know that. I do not go about on the streets, without a knife, and an aluminum walking stick [I made it myself].

2.I am pretty quiet and I get mistaken for a chump. Fools are good for that, they don't have trusty radar; and they cannot make sense of someone who is quiet. The gang member that I wrestled sure was surprised, and so was his stooge buddies. [I told him, no killing moves, or maiming; because it will be returned in kind.] I put him in a choke hold, and choked him out.

3.I am betting that locking his wrist and ripping his elbow _toward you_ in a flexor hyper-extension (dislocation with shredded tendons) would never cross his mind _or yours_ as something you would do......because of the "rules". [It occurred to me, and I think that he knew it by instinct, he had the mind of a fighter. A dangerous man knows by instinct, what is deadly, and will do it. The squeamish are repulsed by that, and won't do it, or even think about it. So, I put out some ground rules: no breaking stuff, or maiming.]

4. It sounds like the doctor was abased, and rightly so, he had no business going after your wife, you did the right thing.

I recently had hard words with a man in a pick up, it was across from Tyrone Mall in Saint Petersburg. I am about 5'9" and 200 pounds of mush, and he was about 6'2" and muscular, but we still had words. And if he had hit me, I would have taken him on.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK... first, I knew that I would need to go to my safe place, when I started reading your post; so I put on Shania Twain. God Almighty, she is fantastic.
> In response to some of your points:
> 
> 1. There ain't no rules in street frighting, and a person can get killed out there. A smart person knows that, but some of the ones who have died along the way, did not know that. I do not go about on the streets, without a knife, and an aluminum walking stick [I made it myself].
> ...


Never judge a book by its cover. I know this guy that works at a gun building company here in Charleston. Kinda frumpy. I asked what he did in the service, he was a CCT.. I would not have thought that. But, after he said that, you notice things... He would have been someone I wouldnt have thought twice about.. But, his training he had would probably put me in a hurt locker real quick.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Being prepared doesn't just mean having the right stuff when the time comes.
It means having the right set of skills and mindset to use them when the time comes.

I'm reminded of a dark and eye-opening quote:
“Every normal man must be tempted, at times, to spit on his hands, hoist the black flag, and begin slitting throats.” - H. L. Mencken

You can be a good man, and still be ready and willing to do terrible things if needed.
Carl Jung calls it "the shadow".
We all have it. That thing that lurks in the mind's recesses. That thing that boils up sometimes, causing us to lash out for inexplicable reasons, and do things we immediately apologize for. Women call it their "mama bear" coming out. Men call it a bad temper. It's the same thing.
We must learn to integrate our shadow. It is not "bad", but left uncontrolled, it can do very bad things.
Learning to accept it as part of you, and figuring out how to control it to be used when necessary, is part of being a fully complete human being, in body and mind.
If you can control and use your shadow, nobody can control you.

You should always be ready and capable of being a monster, and doing monstrous things, and that should not frighten you.
It could be the very thing that keeps you alive when the world turns upside down.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This story has all the hallmarks of a good mookie splain novel. "When the sun come through the venetion blinds and hit me in the face like pea soup through a two year old I knew I had drank too much bourbon last night. How I ended up with the cute brain surgeon and the big wookie guy..is a deep mystery to be unraveled after a few cups of Irish cream and a bloody mary or two."


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Perhaps I got a better education as a young biker than I surmised.

I was taught that upon meeting a person--any person--you should figure out how to kill them quickly. You might laugh at this, but I became a "suit" in my late twenties. I'd meet guys in Armani suits and still wonder where the stiletto should go...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> This story has all the hallmarks of a good mookie splain novel. "When the sun come through the venetion blinds and hit me in the face like pea soup through a two year old I knew I had drank too much bourbon last night. How I ended up with the cute brain surgeon and the big wookie guy..is a deep mystery to be unraveled after a few cups of Irish cream and a bloody mary or two."


The post of the day!!!!

RPD approved!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Being prepared doesn't just mean having the right stuff when the time comes.
> It means having the right set of skills and mindset to use them when the time comes.
> 
> I'm reminded of a dark and eye-opening quote:
> ...


We all have what I call The Beast Within.
Very few in a civilized society have seen theirs.

What "civilized" men do to each other in combat is horrendous.

I have seen mine, and it is ugly.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Perhaps I got a better education as a young biker than I surmised.
> 
> I was taught that upon meeting a person--any person--you should figure out how to kill them quickly. You might laugh at this, but I became a "suit" in my late twenties. I'd meet guys in Armani suits and still wonder where the stiletto should go...


"Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everyone you meet"
- our current Secretary of Defense, Gen. James "Mad Dog" Mattis


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

OH, I'm not looking forward to it. I look at self-defense like wiping your butt. It's not a fun job, but it must be done.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This "end of the world" stuff has been beaten to death repeatedly since the late 1990's and the Y2K scare.
> 
> I am very skeptical of it ever happening.
> 
> ...


The sheep have been successfully sheered time and again. 
Give them screens, a Netflix subscription, and a minimum level of subsistence...
And yes...nothing to worry over. 
Men have been emasculated.
In a couple generations I imagine in the states they will come for the guns and get almost no resistance.
It's all a waiting game. 
SHTF isn't happening in my lifetime. I'm 41. Lot of years left. Got a boy to see after. Doubt he ever sees it either.


----------

